# Porsche Cayman GT4



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I want one!

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/porsche-cayman-gt4-revealed-2015-02-03


----------



## Paul600rr (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

My mate just put his LOI and deposit down on one. Now just waiting to see if he's lucky enough to get a build slot. It's not guaranteed 

VT


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> My mate just put his LOI and deposit down on one. Now just waiting to see if he's lucky enough to get a build slot. It's not guaranteed
> 
> VT


It's not a limit edition... It's down to demand and what capacity Porsches sport dept has. No numbers have been set.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Both my mates just had their LOI's and deposits returned with a nice letter of apology. These were repeat OPC buyers too. Word is their halo cars will now be limited to keep their values up ala Ferrari.

VT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice colour


----------

